# Turkey Friction Call Pt 1



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Since it seems a lot of folks don't know what these are (understandable) I thought I would do a couple of how to posts to show most of what it takes to make one. This post is a bit pic heavy but it helps to show what I am doing. 

Here we go. First take a blank in this case 4"x4"x1" since I am making a call with a 3 1/2" playing surface and mark your center. I also mark 4 sound holes 1 1/8" from the center on these lines. The size and placement of the holes is really up to you but here is what I did here. 










I drilled the center hole out to 3/4" to fit on my chuck. Then got it on the lathe with the marked side toward the headstock.










Once you do this simply turn the corners off to get things round. Then make a mark to cut the blank down to the 3/4" thickness of the finished piece and cut this portion away.










Once you do this you need to make a recess for the playing surface. Carefully working from the center to the edge make the recess to fit the playing surface. I do mark a line to help me but use the playing surface to check as I go to get a close fit.



















Now you need to cut the inside down to 1/2" deep leaving a small rim at the edge and a pedestal for the sound board at the center. Do not cut the pedestal down yet that is the next step and one of the most critical. 










Slowly begin to turn down the pedestal using the sound board for reference. I put mine about 1/32" below the rim where the playing surface sits. Go too deep and it goes flat get too close and it goes too high. This is very important so take your time.










Now you are ready to take the call off, go back to the drill press to drill the final sound holes. Drill from the outside to the inside so you don't have to worry about the tear out. Then reverse the call and place it back on the chuck so you can finish the sides and bottom.










I leave the sides a little thick so I can true them up and thin them down to the final thickness. I usually do this step with my skew chisel. The outside can be as simple or as fancy as you like. This one just has the edge rounded over and then sanded to 400 grit. 










If you followed the steps this is how the interior of your call should look. 










If you use a fancier wood even this simple shape can be beautiful as this piece of spalted buckeye shows.










In the next post I will go over finishing, assembly and tuning. Hope this helps show how much call makers go through to produce what looks like a very simply turning.


----------



## CGull (Jun 14, 2013)

Great tutorial, are we ever going to get to see part 2?


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

CGull said:


> Great tutorial, are we ever going to get to see part 2?


Thanks glad you liked it but since no one bothered posting any comments I didn't see the need to waste my time to be honest. I am happy to help but it seems that it doesn't really interest the folks here.


----------



## master or nothing (May 20, 2013)

I'm very interested. I normally just read, but don't post. Maybe this will goad you into action.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Hay Ghost don't feel bad I feel the same way especially when you put a great deal of time taking photos etc. I make these calls as well, but mine are the 9 hole version. I got my tutorial from Custom calls online forum years ago. It is good to see how someone else makes theirs. If I get some time I will post my sequence, but right now I am making gun and fishing rod rack for an upcoming gun show. If you would like PM me I can send you the tutorial. We had a fixture demo last night at the turning club and a numbers of members brought their different fixture so I demo'd mine for turkey calls. There was one member a few years ago on this forum who made them as well, now he has a business, making these calls. I think he said he even sold or gave one to the governor of his state. He also made duck calls and was in the process of making his own inserts.

I forgot to mention nice looking call. 

Also my favorite call is made with a ceramic surface. I am a little biased because I worked with glass for over 20 years and the ceramic surface really does not require resurfacing. I guess I am just rambling!!


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Back again here is one of his posts http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/turning-turkey-calls-7492/ this is back in 2010.


----------



## Tyler96 (Jan 29, 2013)

ghost5 said:


> Thanks glad you liked it but since no one bothered posting any comments I didn't see the need to waste my time to be honest. I am happy to help but it seems that it doesn't really interest the folks here.


I would really be interested in learning the last steps to making this. I would love to make one myself.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Am definitely interested myself...


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok I have the parts coming for a few calls I will see what I can put together first of the week when they get here.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Im also interested in part 2. I didnt post because I always blast you with questions in all your threads. I figured I would give you a break.

I have enough parts sitting here to make 3 calls just havnt read enough yet to give it a go.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't believe I missed that thread. Great job! I made my first one this spring and called up some bewildered cows and the neighbor's rooster. I could probably use some tuning tips.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Ghost, how we coming on part 2? Im just about ready to spin a couple calls and I have some questions about finishing that Im hoping part 2 may cover.:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Hey Ghost, how we coming on part 2? Im just about ready to spin a couple calls and I have some questions about finishing that Im hoping part 2 may cover.:thumbsup:


Sorry guys I got sidetracked turning other stuff. I just got parts in today and I will turn a pot or two and finish up the thread. Thanks everyone for reading and the interest. 

One tip for new call makers, stick with a 3" playing surface and a 2 1/2" soundboard, you will be much happier with the results.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I also some how missed this post. I am interested in part 2. When I get ready to make one I may have to PM you with a few questions.
Tom


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im kinda thinking alot of us missed it
i have interest in alot of things you do but unless i have a detailed thread like this i just cant understand it
so now im waiting patiently on part 2:yes::yes:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

ghost5 said:


> One tip for new call makers, stick with a 3" playing surface and a 2 1/2" soundboard, you will be much happier with the results.


 Too late, I purchased 3 1/2" playing surfaces and 3" sound boards.:thumbsup:


----------



## ESmithIII (Jan 15, 2011)

Ghost-

Great info. Just came across this today. Where do you get the slate and glass?

https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodShavingsAndCurls


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

ESmithIII said:


> Ghost-
> 
> Great info. Just came across this today. Where do you get the slate and glass?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodShavingsAndCurls



I get my parts from Joe Shoop at http://brooksidegamecalls.com they have all kinds of call parts except elk.


----------

